# Question Time



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

So do You think Nick Griffin should be given air time on tonight's Question Time?


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't believe in what they stand for but every political party should be allowed to air their views


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

whilst I don't agree with their "policies" they are a recognised party so yes I suppose they are entitled to be on - will no doubt be interesting viewing - I just hope that the rest of the panel don't allow him to run rings around them and he is shown for what he is and what his party stands for


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Definatly should be allowed to appear on question time, shame though that this country in the 21st century even have a party like the BNP - they make me feel sick and unfortunatly support for them is rife in areas like Barnsley where im from. Il be very interested to hear what Nick Griffin has to say and hope that the rest of them have there  clever caps on and make the man look as thick and bigoted as he so clearly is.


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Definitely!   as an ethnic minority that I am sure he would like to see leave UK, I am very interested to hear what he has got to say for himself, as Socialchameleon said, it is a shame to have such things in the 21st Century but I would rather deal with someone like him who would tell me to my face that he hates me   as opposed to someone who will smile in my face but be racist behind my back


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Baby2 - Its the ethnic diversity in the UK & indeed across the world that makes us all so special yet all the same, i just dont understand these people....


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

There's a fantastic organisation called Hope Not Hate who are working to educate people about the BNP and work in local areas where the BNP have support. www.hopenothate.org.uk if any of you are interested.

This is an area I feel so strongly about and actively campaign against them. But, I think that by not allowing them on QT then they would have more ammunition they neeed. I'm just sad that they're getting so much media attention. Its a strong panel and I'm hoping for a strong debate and people will see him for the immoral man he is.

Love and peace.

Rachael xx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

yes Social, the world be a boring place if we were all the same  

Rachel I have heard about them; we had a memo from a colleague who is a member of a union and had heard about it, will check the website now


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

They do really simple campaign stuff that's really easy to be part of. For example - yesterday they asked members to send a letter of hope to Griffin for them to give him before QT..when I submitted mine, there were already 10,012 letter sent!

I can't think of anything worse than a country full of people like him..thank god for diversity I say.

Rach xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

HippyChicky said:


> I don't believe in what they stand for but every political party should be allowed to air their views


Totally agree. We are a country that prides itself on it's freedom of speech but I know he can't say a thing that would make me give him the time of day!


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Rachael73 said:


> They do really simple campaign stuff that's really easy to be part of. For example - yesterday they asked members to send a letter of hope to Griffin for them to give him before QT..when I submitted mine, there were already 10,012 letter sent!
> 
> I can't think of anything worse than a country full of people like him..thank god for diversity I say.
> 
> Rach xxxxxxxxx


amazing number, he is def in the minority in terms of his thinking and thank God people are speaking out, although as we have all said, we have to let him have his say, how else are we going to challenge his small mind?


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

BABY2 said:


> I would rather deal with someone like him who would tell me to my face that he hates me  as opposed to someone who will smile in my face but be racist behind my back


I never thought about it like that


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

was a bit disappointed with this, didn't realise he was so incompetent, I was expecting some great debates, and not him shaking and licking his lips from being so nervous


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Or giggling like a little girl whenever he was asked a question which he had no come back to....


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

The problem with the BNP - and perhaps the reason why they have managed to get seats in the Eurpoean parliament and have developed such a strong following elsewhere - is that they do make a good point on just a couple of their policies. For instance, their more recent campaign (in my area anyway) was very much centred on what they would do to change immigration laws to ensure that only "deserving" and "contributing" people come into the country. They have something of a point; the basis for the campaign was that a lot of people in this country are fed up with the open door policy we have to everyone; we don't really, but we do have open borders with Europe because of being part of the EU and, sadly, the perception is that this is a bad thing and this has been perpetuated by some tabloid newspapers. The thing it, there are some sound economical arguments behind some of the claims of those against this kind of open border policy - far too complex to get into here and not really the point of the discussion - but it's the fact that the BNP, et al take these claims - this supposed evidence - to support their stance against immigration and they play that up so it's ALL about that. What this effectively does is focuses their campaign on one area where they know they will have sympathy and support; particularly at times like this when letting in any old Johnny Forgiener could mean letting in terrorists...  
_(ok I just want to state for the record that isn't my view at ALL but I am using deliberately provocative phrasing there to tryand represent the vote-for-BNP mentality!)_
Once you've got a mass of people riled up about that and thinking about that they don't "see" all the other not so pleasent policies; all those one-step-away-from-Hilter ideals that the majority of people would agree, are utterly abhorant to any modern and free society.

So anyway, I think that having a forum like Question Time, for the BNP to be shown up for what they truely are and truely stand for, is no bad thing. Perhaps people who blindly voted for them based on one or two policies might now realise why we can never let a political party like them have any clout in policy making in this country.

C~x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I just loved the fact he said he was only friends with the "nice" KU KLUX KLAN members   What a disappointing debate


----------

